

Ask HN: What would you do to fix freelancer for hire sites? - dynabros

Have you had any issues with freelance for hire sites, or the clients using them?<p>If you could make the current solutions better, what would you do to change them?
======
reefoctopus
The biggest problem is that clients on those sites want you to build them
facebook in two weeks for $300. People willing to work for this type of client
are your run of the mill php spaghetti coders. They tend to attract the worst
of both coders and clients.

I agree with jefflinwood's comment. Setting a price floor at a reasonable rate
will weed out the "$300 for facebook" clients. I'm not sure, however, how you
would weed out the bad coders.

~~~
dynabros
Do you think you can actually convert those $300 clients into paying a
reasonable hourly rate?

------
jefflinwood
I've used freelancer for hire sites to get specialized work done, and they're
not horrible from the hiring end.

Here's what I would do to fix things on the freelancer side - establish a
minimum price per hour/price per project. Think about "The Ladders" - a job
site that established itself as only for job seekers for $100,000+ jobs.

What if the market was only $75/hour and up? And both developers and clients
had to be invited?

~~~
dynabros
So you're talking about a premium experience. Nice concept

~~~
jefflinwood
Yes - no idea if it would actually take off, but it would be different from
what's out there now.

------
kremdela
As an american looking for freelance work, I find it hard to find a place to
get clients that are willing to pay reasonable rates for skilled talent.

On the other hand, whenever I try to hire, my compromises are usually poor
communication skills or sub-par code.

~~~
timjahn
I'm working on matchist (<http://matchist.com/talent>) to help American based
developers find quality clients. Have you tried us yet?

We're focusing on attracting the right type of client and we'd love to have
your feedback along the way.

~~~
kremdela
Awesome, haven't tried it yet. I'll check it out.

------
imtu80
Checkout <http://www.taskarmy.com/>, I believe its created by a freelancer
keeping freelancer in mind.

